# Generator. No power.



## Jasonrkba (Nov 26, 2016)

I inherited a porter cable brush less generator that was torn apart. It evidently stopped putting out power and the previous owner tried to figure it out but stopped and never got back to it. I drained the old gas that looked like dr pepper.lol than replaced the filter and cleaned the carb. Replaced the capacitor, cleaned it up and put it back together. The engine started on the first pull! But I'm only getting 1.3 volts at the outlet and nothing at the cap. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 27, 2016)

Could have lost polarity from sitting

Flash/repolarize the generator with a battery. 

You can also plug in an electric drill, pull the trigger, and spin it backwards.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm going to try the drill trick. Should the generator be running and which direction should the drill be set while spinning?

Thanks. Jason.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Nov 27, 2016)

It worked!!!!


----------

